

Is there an incentive to give equity to a real estate broker? - sylvainkalache

I&#x27;m talking to some real estate brokers to rent offices in the SF Bay Area and they told me how some startup were giving them stocks. Is that a usual thing in the valley? What would be the incentive for the startup?
======
rosser
Oh, god. This was one of the things I took as a sign of impending collapse in
the dot-com bubble: startups were _paying their rent_ in equity.

We'll never learn, will we?

~~~
sylvainkalache
I'm not talking about the owner but the broker, he is the guy in the middle
making the deal happen.

I started to ask experienced entrepreneurs around me, none have heard of that
before.

